# Psych Drugs-- Not Guns-- Doing the Killing



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

For Immediate Release
April 25, 2007

From: Dr. Ignatius Piazza
Founder and Director
Front Sight Firearms Training Institute
http://www.frontsight.com
1.800.987.7719

Subject: Psych Drugs-- Not Guns-- Doing the Killing

Las Vegas, Nevada: Several years ago, I asked a very 
pointed question in a press release sent to the 
National Wire Service immediately following the 
killings at Columbine High School.

A few days after the Virginia Tech Massacre, I
again asked the same very direct question.

I asked, "How many times must we experience another 
Littleton, Colorado or Virginia Tech before we wake up, 
study the research and adopt policies which actually reduce 
crime and begin saving our children instead of leaving them 
helpless victims when the next psych drug user snaps?"

After Columbine, while most journalists and lawmakers 
focused on whether or not my answer to protecting 
children by arming teachers was the right solution, 
it seems everyone missed my understanding of the root 
cause that drove these kids to commit such atrocities! 
The root cause was and continues to be the 
psych drugs that are being pushed on our children! 
In some cases children as young as kindergarten age!

After Columbine, nobody wanted to believe the founder
and director of the nation's largest firearms training 
institute when he pointed his finger at psych drugs as the 
cause of the problem. During numerous radio, TV and 
newspaper interviews I would bring it up and it would fall 
on deaf ears with no reaction at all.

So I spent $300,000 to create a Hollywood produced, award 
winning DVD entitled Front Sight Story, Chapter One: Your 
Legacy. In "Your Legacy," I interviewed people of age who 
actually experienced an America when guns were so freely 
available to children and youth, that you could order them 
through the mail with no ID required, no waiting period, and 
literally carry them to school to place in the back of the 
classroom with no problems at all.

During this time, when guns were the most accessible in our 
country's entire history, there were no school shootings, 
drive by shootings, or murderous teenage rampages.

What changed? Here is what changed: Powerful psych drugs 
were developed and became the profitable, prescription 
answer to a wide variety of extremely questionable if not 
outright fabricated mental disorder diagnosis of youth. 
Little Johnny doesn't want to go to school? Take this 
pill... Little Johnny isn't learning? Take this pill... 
Little Johnny feels anxious? Take this pill... Little 
Johnny is sad? Take this pill... Little Johnny is restless? 
Take this pill... Little Johnny is rebellious? Take this 
pill...

And once Little Johnny started taking the brightly colored 
pills to handle the normal challenges of youth that every 
prior generation had overcome naturally through the process 
of social maturity, Little Johnny began the downward spiral 
of adverse prescription drug side effects leading to 
multiple prescription, psycho drug cocktails... stronger 
drugs... physical and psychological dependency... and the 
now infamous and reoccurring homicidal and suicidal 
reactions caused by these very powerful, mind bending drugs.

There is a truism I keep posted on the wall above my 
computer. It reads, "People of integrity expect to be 
believed. When they are not, they let time prove them 
right."

Well, unfortunately and tragically in this case, time has 
proven me right. Numerous school shootings over the last 
several years ALL linked to children and teens under the 
influence of powerful, prescribed psych drugs!

Psych Drugs, NOT GUNS, Are the Common Deadly Thread in 
School Shootings!

And now, instead of Dr. Ignatius Piazza, the Founder and 
Director of Front Sight saying, Its Psych Drugs-- Not Guns-- 
Doing the Killing, I am getting assistance in spreading my 
message from some of the most unlikely, anti-gun sources you 
could ever imagine...

See the link below to watch what Michael Moore, the Darling 
of the Liberal Left, Anti-Gun Media now has to say about the 
cause of Columbine.

Michael and I may never agree about the importance of an 
armed society to the freedom and protection of law abiding 
citizens or the fallacy of gun control, but we could be best 
friends in our efforts to expose the truth about the profit 
driven history of psych drug prescriptions systematically 
creating homicidal and suicidal monsters out of our youth in 
America. In fact, I stand ready and willing to assist 
Michael Moore in any way possible on such an endeavor.

Now that people on both sides of the gun control debate 
agree that psych drugs are creating suicidal and homicidal 
maniacs out of our youth, the time has come to expose the 
truth to all of America.

You can help save today's youth from further psych drug 
abuse and protect America's next generation from the horrors 
of psych drug prescriptions. It only takes 10% of the 
population to unite, stand up and say, "No more!" for 
social movements to succeed. You CAN do something about this!

Simply spread this press release far and wide to all on your 
lists and ask your friends and family to do the same. 
Instead of circulating the latest joke or cartoon of the 
week, make the entirety of this earth-shattering truth the 
next e-mail that goes 'round the world! Don't rely on anyone 
else to do what you should do. Don't be apathetic.

Take one minute to do the right thing and you will feel 
great about it for the rest of your life because the future 
children you save from being shot by a psych drugged maniac 
may be your own children or grandchildren...

See the links below for more irrefutable proof of the 
connection between psych drugs and school shootings... It's 
Psych Drugs, Not Guns, Doing the Killing!

Michael Moore admits missing the target in his documentary 
Bowling for Columbine-- Psych drugs should have been the 
right target: 
http://www.drugawareness.org/Images/Moore/moore1.swf

Fox National News reporter Douglas Kennedy exposes the link 
between psychiatric drugs and school shootings:





Medical Doctors and Psychiatrists Now Admit Connections 
Between Psych Drugs and Homicidal and Suicidal Actions of 
Children and Teens:





Experts Say Psychiatric Drugs Linked to Long List of School 
Shooting Sprees:
http://www.worldnetdaily.com/news/artic ... E_ID=55310

Get your free DVD copy of Dr. Ignatius Piazza's, Front Sight 
Story, Chapter One: Your Legacy
http://www.frontsight.com/freedvdoneprod.asp

For More Information on Front Sight Firearms Training 
Institute and Dr. Ignatius Piazza's free, 15 Gun Training 
Reports click here:
http://www.frontsight.com

From: Dr. Ignatius Piazza
Founder and Director
Front Sight Firearms Training Institute
www.frontsight.com
1.800.987.7719


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Yes the availibility to firearm's is not the cause of this in my opinion.

I read someware that up until about 1939 you couid order a fully automatic Thompson sub macheine gun from the Sears catalog! So firearms have always been with us but this insanity has not!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Drugs are part of the problem, but there is another one. Remember since about the early 1970 how psychiatrists became concerned about self esteem. Today's youth have been taught that they are so important, so special, that if you cross them they are justified in anything they want to do to you. Heaven forbid that when your kid acts like a jerk you tell him he is acting like a jerk. Liberals will liken that to child abuse. What good is a parent if they do not point out the bad behavior to their little darling.


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

Please Plainsman, Why is it that all the liberal families I know have some of the best behaved families. I do not know a single liberal family that has a druggie or children that have been in trouble but do know several Neo Cons families that have that problem. you seem to be obsessed with this anti liberal slant on your posts. Why don't you just try to comprehend that both sides have decent people and post accordingly.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

If you read some of my other posts I have said that some of the nicest people I know are liberals. I then pointed out that some of the most angry, verbally abusive people I know are liberals. So you see I think they fit the full spectrum just like conservatives. I do see more drug use among liberals. In college the people that were often smoking pot had more liberal values. They were more for abortion, they were more for zero population growth (a popular movement back then). They were more for social programs. Those observations were from Bottineau School of Forestry, and NDSU. The students that I knew from UND were even more liberal. 
Liberal families I know agreed more with the people like Dr. Spock and don't spank your children. The Sociology and Psychology classes at NDSU were dominated by liberals and the professors espoused to liberal policies. These are not guesses on my part. I have been curious about politics since the seventh grade, and when I heard people talking about these things I asked if they associated themselves more with liberal or conservative values. 
If you remember I often debated with a fellow on here that said his college professors were conservative. He must have gone to college on another planet.
I am conservative, so I am not happy when someone points out one of the shortcomings of conservatives, but I have to live with it. You will have to do the same. It's just that liberals have so many shortcomings. One of them is common sense.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

adokken, you do know that a neocon is a liberal who after breaking from the Democrat party then moved to the right of center don't you......... or do you. If you are going to insist in calling all conservatives neocon then balance it with calling all liberals socialists. But we both really know neither one is true don't we. I congratulate you on having such perfect liberal friends with such perfect families.


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

this is the dumbest most uninformed article I've read in awhile. Guns, psych drugs, Heavy Metal music, Rap music, or whatever are not killing people. People are. It is plain and simple that some people will do great things for society and some will do horrendous things to society. Trying to blame an inantimate object for the actions of a person is not holding the person responsible. There is not a person alive that can convince me that the person that acted at Va Tech or Columbine or any of the other places that tragedies have happened didn't think about the repercusions of their actions. That is why they ended the killing with themselves.

Anyone that wants to talk about things like psych meds should do some reading of unbiased science based research articles before they have an opinion.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Anyone that wants to talk about things like psych meds should do some reading of unbiased science based research articles before they have an opinion.


And your an authority because ------------??????


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

Plainsman I may have some knowledge on the subject. You see I practice evidenced based Medicine. I write prescriptions for these medicines. What is your authority on this subject?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I don't claim to be an authority, but you talked like one. So I wanted to know why you talked like one. We did talk about many of the drugs like Ridelen (spelling????) in college education classes. The professors in guidance principles and practices had opinions both ways about it. Some thought it was Gods gift to children, others thought it was a terrible. Psychologists mostly thought it was a great tool. In short most educators didn't approve of it while most Psychologists did. Neither are scientists. I know Psychologists see themselves as scientists, but scientists do not see them as scientists. After all it is not legal to whack 100 kids around and hug 100 kids and then watch their behavior for 20 years. If you can not construct a proper scientific experiment and can only guess after the fact your not a scientist. Hence, the science you talk about I don't think exists.

You were so certain that I felt one of many things must have made you post. You could have been a person using the drugs, you could have been a person with a child on these drugs, you could have been a psychologist who believes in these drugs, you could have been a pharmacist who makes his or her money pushing these drugs. I thought you were a person with some background on these drugs, or you had a financial gain pushing them.


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

As I see it ...

We have these folks (mostly young folks) who end up with some sort of "****** off attitude" (I won't call it mental illness because I believe in most cases it's NOT.)

They get "so called" help for the "attitude problem" which way too often comes in the form of prescribed drugs, which we know in many cases provoke Suicidal Tendencies ...

So what we now have is a kid thinking he needs to kill himself and a ****** off attitude which caused him to believe ...

"If I'm going to kill myself I'm going to take as many of those Bastards I'm ****** off at with me as I can."

Or so it seems to me.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

When you say you practice evidenced based Medicine, what does that mean. Are you a doctor who practices evidenced based medicine in conjunction with their clinical practice. Or do you just write prescriptions for drugs based on a persons complaints without a clinical diagnoses. Please explain. I'm no expert either but it seems you have a bias on the subject the way I read it.


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

My apologies Plainsman if I came across as a jerk. I have trouble at work everyday with patients that come in with this or that and don't want the medication because the TV says this or their neighbor says that. It makes it difficult to follow the current standards of practice when the TV tries to undermine practioners at every turn. One medicine that has improved countless lives is coumadin. The vast majority of people don't want it and are willing to risk a stroke, heart attack or pulmonary embolism because it was used as rat poison. I would challenge you to ask some older folks what they think of coumadin and see what reaction you get. Another is Lipitor. The studies show if you have had a coronary insult lipitor will significantly reduce another event from happening. The much publicized "serious side effect" of lipitor occurs in 1:10,000,000. The chances of another catastrophic cardiac event without a statin is 1:4.

When I read that article it hit a nerve, not so much because I think everyone should be on a psych med, but because it is more drivel in print that I have to combat to do my job.

When did our society decide that all people are inherently good and if someone does something bad there must be an extraneous reason for the action? I am a gun owning conservative that feels if you screw up it's your rearend. It seems that I'm in the minority.


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

swift said:


> I am a gun owning conservative that feels if you screw up it's your rearend. It seems that I'm in the minority.


The problem here is a tad larger than that ...

When these guys "Screw Up" as you so casually put it ...

They are taking folks with them who DID NOT "Screw Up" ... never the less it's their rear ends too.

Guns alone do not cause that to happen ... I'm not sure how much you know about Nate.

I can understand you have a "Dog in the Fight" here regarding the use of drugs, so I don't give much credibility to your response on this subject ... not trying to be an A$$ just pointing out a fact. Which I believe is substantiated by your complaints about how hard your job is and your cavalier dismissal of someone who is looking for a solution.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Swift

Coumadin if I remember is a blood thinner. For those who risk strokes and blood clotting in their legs, other things too, this is a wonderful drug. I am not aware of serious side affects. It may have been a rat poison, but the rat did not die of toxins he died of hemorrhaging. It was very safe because an animal had to feed on it for days. As they did their blood became thinner and thinner, and the rat died of internal hemorrhaging. 
I use medicine as little as possible. Many of them are truly a gift to extend life, but many have side affects I am not willing to put up with. I take Celebrex every day. It is a choice of taking something tough on my kidneys or not walking. I took many of the statin drugs, but I get bad muscle ache. After retiring I stopped taking them because I am getting much more exercise now. We will see where my cholesterol is at when I go for my yearly physical. Meanwhile I hope exercise, low carbohydrate diet, and Omega3 will do the job. 
I look at the physiological altering drugs as much more measurable and scientific than psychological drugs.


----------

